

Developer Uses Twilio to Build Bus Tracker By Phone - moses1400
http://johnkeefe.net/wheres-the-next-bus-ill-tell-you

======
ljf
Love it, wish we had Twilo in the UK, or is there something similar that
anyone knows of???

Maybe I'll just have to try it out anyway, and deal with the cost - not that
much to phone the US these days!

